# Honey from Russian bees/subspecies specific honey



## cata_rebel (Jun 26, 2013)

Tire the people from this web http://www.russianbreeder.org/
I’m new beekeeper and I tried to get some Russian bees but they are sold out already 
I grow up whit those black bees and I’m still interesting to get some of them 
On my opinion is they are doing way better in cold wheatear then the rest 
Appreciate your time in bees


----------



## OneEyedRooster (Nov 10, 2012)

Interesting study. I sent you an email with a couple of questions and wish you the best of luck with your research.


----------

